# Garage receptacle



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

onowino said:


> "If a switched receptacle exists in a dining room, it is a violation in and of itself."
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true. At least on receptacle in a dining area must be on its own circuit. Others, in the same area, can be attached to common lighting or power circuits.


So you felt the need to dig up a five YEAR old thread just to reiterate what someone else already said???


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Could be a little off the toping...but I believe that there was a code change, and now even a garage opener receptacle must be GFI.


----------

